# Rifle for Deer



## aaadd68 (Apr 10, 2009)

I need help deciding which gun and which caliber to get, I plan on going deer hunting and I want a rifle capable of taking deer out. I was looking to spend around $350 and I live in California,I would also like that gun to be customizable as well. I would appreciate any help because i was leaning towards a 25-06 but I still haven't decided.I was looking at a sks too just because of the customization it could get but I read something off google that said something about assault weapon bans and that adding thing to an sks would make it an assault weapon,I'm not entirely sure of the laws pertaining to sks' but i would appreciate someone running down them for me.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

My dad has a 25-06 and I must say that it's a really nice rifle. You can shoot up to 300yds easily. He loads 75grn for varmints, and 100grns for deer, but you could also use the 75 grns for deer if you wanted.

The sks is a nice rifle also, but you can't shoot as far. Its really nice if you're hunting in trees. I don't know much about the assault weapon bans.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

the .25 is a very good choice for deer. 350.00$ for a budget might be a problem though


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

A 25-06 is great for deer. MArlin makes a cheap bolt gun with a scope it seem like a good gun for the price. Let me know if you have any questions about it, I have a firend that could get one and send it to you.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

i love my 30-06 new england firearms single shot $270 for the rifle, $100 for a bushnell 3x9 trophy series, that fits your budget, having only one shot really makes you think before you pull the trigger


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

first off dont listen to all those assalt weapon bans even though u live in california. its all obama crap. i would go with the 30-06 because you haved such a huge range between grains.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Might I suggest a Remington 7oo ADL or SPS? The cost factor would be kept down, and you have numerous aftermarket Stocks, mounts, rings, scopes, etc., that you can upgrade such a rifle with, as time and money allows. On top of that, Remingtons are "Out of the box accurate", and if you are to acquire one used, check it over carefully, or have someone you trust to give you an honest yes or now on the purchase...I've picked-up a few used ones over the years, off the used rack, and no problems to date...hope this helps you decide. Good luck, and good hunting


----------

